# Help in choosing an inexpensive Mongolian bow



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Don't buy the Toth. Don't even consider it. Kassais are really good shooters but the finish are not so nice. Grozer's are beautiful but shooting quality depends on the model and he has a lot of models. I think the best bow model that he produce are the Turkish ones.

If you can add another $100, the best bow you can buy is from this company: http://www.cinnabarbow.com/marinerbows/ . I promise you won't be disappointed. The Kaya Korean bows are also a good choice. 

Start with a low poundage bow if you want to learn thumbring shooting. You can buy a cheap fiberglass bow to practice with.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Video of thumbring shooters using the Cinnabar bows. Checkout how thin those siyahs are.


----------



## FoxKhan (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you very much! The Kaya KTB 52" seems to be the best choice for me right now, but I haven't made a final decision yet. I've bookmarked marinerbows.com, their bows are very tempting but a little to expensive for me right now. I might get a second bow from them in the future, thinking of a Qing Dragon 2. 

Do you know anything about Tarvei bows? The man making them was born in Romania, in a city very close to were I live. -> http://tarvei.uw.hu/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeZX5tRaHaU


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

I actually never seen that maker before but I can tell that the quality is actually good. If he is close to you, then you should pay him a visit and try his bows. I am curious about them


----------



## FoxKhan (Mar 24, 2013)

There are also this two bow makers, both Hungarian, found about them today: http://www.veghbow.com/site/25?lang=en and http://molnarij.hu/milyen-ijat-kaphatsz-nalam 
I will try to get in contact with them.


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the links. It is great to have so many options out there now. Only if I can convert more people to thumbring shooting


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

JhoneilC said:


> Don't buy the Toth. Don't even consider it.


Whoops, too late I already got one. its a fun plinker, got some hand shock though. may I ask why it shouldn't be considered? (I'm not a fanboy or anything but it seems like it works okay?)


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

What you look for in Asian recurves are the size of the siyahs. Big siyahs make bows slower and it will have more handshock. Now add thick leather to the limbs and now you have more weight added to the limbs making the bow even slower.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

Makes sense! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Pretty Heavy (Dec 30, 2012)

Tarvei bows are exceptional bows. I am shooting 3 of his bows and provided more than 15 to other archers. Fantastic bows! Steady, accurate, fast and reliable. That's all I can say.


----------

